# RIP Velvet <3



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

I just had one of my two horses euthanized this afternoon. She was 15. Not old enough. She was a rescue that had a carcinoma that wasn't being treated, so we bought her and treated her. Velvet was the sweetest, cuddliest horse. She colicked badly Monday night, recovered, and colicked again Tuesday night. The vet was out Tuesday, and my mom (a small animal vet) slept at the barn Tuesday to Wednesday. Wednesday, she was brought to the vet clinic. It was impaction colic. She cleared her system that night, and yesterday we were told we could bring her back home. Then, the vet said she still seemed in pain and he wanted to keep an eye on her, but that we could bring her home today. Well. She stopped eating and drinking (extremely extremely food motivated horse) and the vet x-rayed her mouth. I'm not 100% sure what is was, but from what I gathered she had a molar that was broken, and more or less shattered under the gum. It was causing her extreme pain, and since she couldn't eat or drink well, it was an emergency. They said she would have to be referred to a university 5 hours away for surgery for it to be done, and it would be very expensive. We decided between the cancer and colic and everything, we would just let her have her peace. My other horse, a 7 year old Thoroughbred mare, needs tooth surgery too, but it's less of an emergency. She can still eat and drink without an issue. I have never felt so heartbroken or devastated, I've been sobbing nearly solidly since I found out she wasn't going to make it last night.
She was too young for this, only 15. I can't believe she's gone. I've known her for 5 years and owned her for 1.5. She's always been there, no matter what.









That's my friend on her at a show.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Even if her life was too short, her time with you was clearly spent well and lived fully. {hugs}


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss she was a beautiful mare.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Apple (Nov 25, 2011)

What a shame, she was a beautiful appy. She will be missed v.v


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone<3 She could be the biggest pain to ride sometimes (could drop her shoulder and whip out a buck and you'd be on the ground wondering wheat just happened in a heartbeat) but god could she jump...trotted 3' no prob, and she was 14.2. It still sorta doesn't sink in that I'm not going to see her again...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. ((((((Hugs))))) Velvet was beautiful.


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you, she was such a sweetheart and a character.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Bueatuful horse Velvet was.


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful mare. She rests happily and without any pain now and she'll never get sick again. She'll always be in your heart and will watch over you everyday. Stay strong girl.<3


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like you went above & beyond in her care.
Velvet is a beautiful name.


----------

